# 150 gallon



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

getting my glass sheets in for my 150 gallon tomorrow. It needs to be assembled of course, but once that is complete, I need advice on what products to buy for it. I will be housing an arowana, without a doubt. It will be the main fish. I still haven't decided what else to keep, oscars seem too messy. I think maybe a cichlid of some type. It will need to grow over 6" for sure (any advice?) How large do convicts get? And are rays/ skates difficult to keep? but, back to my topic here...
I've done some research and the penguin 330 seems decent, but I will need for sure 2 of them! (expensive too, here in saskatoon). And a heater is beyond me. No clue there. Any advice on equipment and gravel and decoration of any sort would be hugely appreciated. I am so excited, I'll post pics on the assembly and introduction of the aro in about 2 weeks if all goes well (I'm cycling it for 1 1/2 weeks) thank-you!
babydragon149

Also, bettas available May 1rst. Canada shipping only!
Mollies, assorted, available April 20
Guppies, assorted, available April 15
4 adorable angelfish 2.5-3.5"(very healthy and lively, eat from my hand!) available for canada shipping only!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bump


----------

